# Which nutrients should I buy?



## Track (May 6, 2014)

I found this site called Kelp4Less and they have basically every kind of nutrient available.

Can anyone recommend anything?

Thanks.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 6, 2014)

N based products for veg

P and K based products for flowering

continually amending your soil between grows and topping off your pots during grows with different sources of nutrients will make for a very happy myco colony


----------



## Grower13 (May 6, 2014)

http://generalhydroponics.com/site/index.php/products/nutrients/flora_series/


some of us use Lucas formula......... only uses the Micro and Flower parts of the 3 parts series....... Google Lucas Formula for more info on that.

:48:


----------



## BenfukD (May 6, 2014)

Best to read up more on it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 6, 2014)

I checked out Kelp4less.  It is simply a nutrient line like Advanced Nutrients or Fox Farm.  I am not really comfortable with nutrients that they do not tell you what is in it.  I also wonder what their "hybrid" ingredients--sounds like they are maybe mixing chemical and organic nutes, but we really don't know since they don't tell us what is in anything.

I personally really like General Hydroponics nutrients.  I generally use the Flora 3 part series.  They are used for both soil and hydro.

Are you wanting to go all organic or are you going to use chemical nutes/additives?


----------



## Locked (May 6, 2014)

General Hydroponics 3 part system is all I ever use. Occasionally I add Cal-Mag+ in flower.


----------



## Track (May 6, 2014)

orangesunshine said:


> N based products for veg
> 
> P and K based products for flowering
> 
> continually amending your soil between grows and topping off your pots during grows with different sources of nutrients will make for a very happy myco colony



By topping, do you mean adding more soil on top of the plant?

Because I find that roots don't grow in that.



The Hemp Goddess said:


> I checked out Kelp4less.  It is simply a nutrient line like Advanced Nutrients or Fox Farm.  I am not really comfortable with nutrients that they do not tell you what is in it.  I also wonder what their "hybrid" ingredients--sounds like they are maybe mixing chemical and organic nutes, but we really don't know since they don't tell us what is in anything.
> 
> I personally really like General Hydroponics nutrients.  I generally use the Flora 3 part series.  They are used for both soil and hydro.
> 
> Are you wanting to go all organic or are you going to use chemical nutes/additives?





Hamster Lewis said:


> General Hydroponics 3 part system is all I ever use. Occasionally I add Cal-Mag+ in flower.



Wow, looks like everyone here likes General Hydroponics..

The funny thing is, in every other forum, whenever I ask "which is the best nutrients" I get no replies at all.

How does it compare to BioBloom? The problem is, I live in Israel and I can't find General Hydroponics here.. 

Also, Kelp4Less has all kind of nutrients, which I am assuming you can use to pick and choose what you want, like Dolomite.. isn't this better than a pre-packaged solution?

If so, what should I get? (besides P, K and N, of course).


----------



## orangesunshine (May 6, 2014)

amending ur soil by topping it off---or adding organic matter to the pot thru the grow as needed---as in bone meal during flower


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 6, 2014)

You might want to do a little more reading on organics.  There is no way that buying the ingredients and making your own is better or easier than  pre-packaged nutes.  It is not as simple as buying raw ingredients and mixing them to make your own nutrients.  While you _can_ buy all the separate ingredients that go into a good organic nutrient, you would be have to have a vast storehouse of knowledge to do that.  You will probably still need things like lime (dolomite)--which is not a nutrient, but an amendment.  Lime helps regulate pH.  

Bio-Bloom is just for flowering, not for vegging.  Marijuana has different nutrients needs during vegging than it does during flowering.  A flowering formula will not work to veg and vice versa.  I do not know of anyone who uses it though....

The big question is whether you want to be organic or give chemical nutrients?  I find organics quite hard, but I know a lot of others find hydro complicated and it is really the easiest method for me.  I do advise against getting a bunch of different things from Kelp4less and trying to wing it--organics really can be complicated.  And like already mentioned, I don't like to give my plants anything that does not tell you what is in it.  If you get a pre-made formula for the correct phase of your growth it will have the correct N-P-K and micro nutrients.


----------



## nouvellechef (May 6, 2014)

I still run General Hydroponics, micro/bloom. Use the 6gal of micro and 2.5gal of bloom tubs. Best deal for the $. Unless of course your NorCalHal and use the 55gal drums! Lol


----------



## Track (May 7, 2014)

orangesunshine said:


> amending ur soil by topping it off---or adding organic matter to the pot thru the grow as needed---as in bone meal during flower



Yeah, I've got bone meal and I top off but like I said the roots don't grow in the above soil.



The Hemp Goddess said:


> You might want to do a little more reading on organics.  There is no way that buying the ingredients and making your own is better or easier than  pre-packaged nutes.  It is not as simple as buying raw ingredients and mixing them to make your own nutrients.  While you _can_ buy all the separate ingredients that go into a good organic nutrient, you would be have to have a vast storehouse of knowledge to do that.  You will probably still need things like lime (dolomite)--which is not a nutrient, but an amendment.  Lime helps regulate pH.
> 
> Bio-Bloom is just for flowering, not for vegging.  Marijuana has different nutrients needs during vegging than it does during flowering.  A flowering formula will not work to veg and vice versa.  I do not know of anyone who uses it though....
> 
> The big question is whether you want to be organic or give chemical nutrients?  I find organics quite hard, but I know a lot of others find hydro complicated and it is really the easiest method for me.  I do advise against getting a bunch of different things from Kelp4less and trying to wing it--organics really can be complicated.  And like already mentioned, I don't like to give my plants anything that does not tell you what is in it.  If you get a pre-made formula for the correct phase of your growth it will have the correct N-P-K and micro nutrients.



Well, I've already used 20-20-20 for vegging, so I'm afraid it's too late for organics. Though, I do use Bio-Bloom and it is organic.. but I only use it because I don't know of anything better.

Can someone recommend a better flowering nutrient package that I can maybe buy here in Israel?

Thanks.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 7, 2014)

Quit giving the Bio-Bloom.  Bio-Bloom is a bloom formula and if you read the directions it says to use it in flower.  It is 2-6-3.5, which has too little N and too much P for good veggy growth.  If you want to use a Bio-Bizz product to veg, you need to get the veg formula, which is probably called something liked Bio-Grow.  This is the thing about marijuana--you cannot use bloom food for vegging and vice versa.  From their web site:

_"Bio·Bloom&#8482;  

 is a complete liquid organic fertilizer, which contains the perfect blend of nitrogen, phosphorous, and potassium to ensure a platform for exuberant flowers and tasty fruits. Bio·Bloom&#8482; also works in harmony with the soil to *promote fruit and flower growth*. 

Bio·Bloom&#8482; for soil, soilless, or fortified coco is therefore a complete fertilizer *used from the beginning of fruit or flower production until harvest*. It is packed with naturally occurring minerals of vegetable origin to ensure exuberant flowering."_


For vegging you want a nute that is not even across the board--i.e.  20-20-20, 10-10-10, etc.  You need something that is higher in N and lower in P.  For flowering you want something with very little N and a bunch of P.  I do not know what is available in Isreal or who might ship there, but there are a lot of companies that ship world-wide now.  Your best choice is something formulated for marijuana.


----------



## Locked (May 7, 2014)

It looks like Amazon ships to Israel>>>>http://doesitshipto.com/does-amazon-ship-to-israel/

I order my nutrients from them.


----------



## Track (May 8, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Quit giving the Bio-Bloom.  Bio-Bloom is a bloom formula and if you read the directions it says to use it in flower.  It is 2-6-3.5, which has too little N and too much P for good veggy growth.  If you want to use a Bio-Bizz product to veg, you need to get the veg formula, which is probably called something liked Bio-Grow.  This is the thing about marijuana--you cannot use bloom food for vegging and vice versa.  From their web site:
> 
> _"Bio·Bloom
> 
> ...



For the life of me, I do not understand why you think that I am vegging.

I am in the flowering stage.



Hamster Lewis said:


> It looks like Amazon ships to Israel>>>>http://doesitshipto.com/does-amazon-ship-to-israel/
> 
> I order my nutrients from them.



Amazon does not ship to Israel.

Certain stores who operate on Amazon do, but most don't.


----------



## skullcandy (May 8, 2014)

I would say advanced nutrience ph perfect or the jungle juice , I used the ph perfect it works well I was inpressed and it was my first time using it


----------



## DrFever (May 8, 2014)

I Say invest in aa Ec / ppm meter     get a 20 liter pail  fill it half full of  warm water   throw all your  tble  scraps   carrots, potato peels , orange peels , apples , egg shells etc    throw it in the pail stir it up   after   4 - 5 days  you will have over 2000 ppm   of plant food      strain pail     add  2 - 3 cups of water  to  one cup  of nutrient juice    adjust according to desired  Ec  or ppm level    and your  good to go 
 Best thing  it  was free  rather then going into compost bin   or  garbage bin


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 9, 2014)

Then when you get tired of the odorous assault on your sinuses, and wondering if the creature from the black lagoon is going to climb out of the bucket and eat you, you can order the GH or AN 3part nutrients


----------



## Track (May 9, 2014)

After back-searching the Hebrew text you provided, I found the site in question (though, I don't know why you copied the shipping options). Here's an updated reply.



multifarious said:


> The problem is, you just don't try hard enough.



No, you simply knew to search for GHE or Flora. I searched General Hydroponics and got nothing, which I accepted because that's the usual result I get when searching for most products here in Israel.



multifarious said:


> Just 3 minutes on Google and I've found an Israeli supplier of General Hydroponics



Yes, HydroShop. They were the first site I checked.



multifarious said:


> 50 Israeli New Sheqel equals approx 14.50 US Dollar



No, that's for the FloraMicro. The other two cost 80 NIS or 23.50$. The whole set comes down to 60$, which is almost twice the price.


So, to reiterate - everyone here is recommending that I replace the BioBloom with FloraBloom?


----------



## Track (May 11, 2014)

Track said:


> So, to reiterate - everyone here is recommending that I replace the BioBloom with FloraBloom?



Still like an answer.


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 11, 2014)

If you are already set up with organic nutrients and have been using soil amendments such as bone meal(which is organic nutrient setup) then I would suggest that you stay with organic nutrients. But if getting the organic nutrients is more difficult then on the next go, switch to the GH flora.


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 12, 2014)

i got a free sample from  them once http://www.peruviangoldorganics.com/products.htm
just asked sales for a sample 
 and they sent me seedling,veg ,bloom , and micro nutes  shipped and all 
free of charge

takes it a few weeks to get to you but it was worth the wait  1 liter bottle of each totally organic 
stuff isnt too bad either
they may or not still do samples  but whats it hurt to ask ?

just noticed youre in isreal  
you could offer to pay shipping they may go for it  company is in cali


----------



## Grower13 (May 12, 2014)

http://youtu.be/cnxaAeIob0g


----------



## roach (May 13, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Quit giving the Bio-Bloom.  Bio-Bloom is a bloom formula and if you read the directions it says to use it in flower.  It is 2-6-3.5, which has too little N and too much P for good veggy growth.  If you want to use a Bio-Bizz product to veg, you need to get the veg formula, which is probably called something liked Bio-Grow.  This is the thing about marijuana--you cannot use bloom food for vegging and vice versa.  From their web site:
> 
> _"Bio·Bloom
> 
> ...



My first day here and I'm already disagreeing with a long-time mod....only a little bit though.

I agree with the 20-20-20 in veg, but have found that it's best to keep about the same level of N throughout flower while increasing P and K a bit.

I exclusively use Jack's Classic General Nutrients (20-20-20) in veg and Jack's Bloom Booster in flower (10-30-20).  I feed every day (1/2 tspn per gal of water) and never have a nutrient issue.  My plants are green until chop.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 13, 2014)

LOL--we all have our own opinions.  I have grown for over 30 years, read thousands of posts every week and have tried tons and tons of products.  While that may work for you, it is not what marijuana really wants.  Too much N can and will slow flowering.  It is really not opinion, it is a matter of science.  Also going from an N of 20 to an N of 10 is not keeping it the same--you have dropped it by half.

Green until chop is not necessarily a good thing.  Too N left in the plant at the end makes the bud harsh--you really do want your plants to start getting a little N depleted at the end.  Too much PK makes the bud not burn well.


----------



## Track (May 13, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> LOL--we all have our own opinions.  I have grown for over 30 years,



Woah, What?!

But you look so young.. *confused*


----------



## roach (May 14, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> LOL--we all have our own opinions.  I have grown for over 30 years, read thousands of posts every week and have tried tons and tons of products.  While that may work for you, it is not what marijuana really wants.  Too much N can and will slow flowering.  It is really not opinion, it is a matter of science.  Also going from an N of 20 to an N of 10 is not keeping it the same--you have dropped it by half.
> 
> Green until chop is not necessarily a good thing.  Too N left in the plant at the end makes the bud harsh--you really do want your plants to start getting a little N depleted at the end.  Too much PK makes the bud not burn well.



I guess we'll agree to disagree. As we both know there's more than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 16, 2014)

Everyone knows there is only one way to skin a cat...... You start at the tail and work up :hubba:


----------



## gr33nman (May 18, 2014)

look up go box nutes, bio bloom is part of the go box line. I use it and have had excellent results. On the box it says to use it with bio bud and some camg add 10 ml bi bloom, 2.5ml bio bud, and 5ml of camg per gal of water. This is straight off of General Organics  Go box


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 18, 2014)

I have a friend that used the GO line and liked it but found it a little weak. He couldn't get the yields that I was getting using the Advanced nutrients Jungle Juice 3part.


----------



## gr33nman (May 18, 2014)

Yeah I agree that the yeild is not going to be the same going organic vs. chemical. This is my first grow and i picked the go line because i was scared of burning my girls. Might try some chemical nutes on my next grow. But I'm more than happy with my results so far.


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 18, 2014)

You can probably increase your results by making up your soil in a barrel or trash can, and add in some organic amendments like espoma's "Garden Tone", some bone meal, bat guano, kelp meal, and dolomite lime. Then add in some of the GO nutes in a solution to moisten the soil. Do this about 3weeks before you need to use it and continue to turn the soil over and keep it moist but not soaked. This will allow the microbes in the Espoma Garden Tone to activate and begin to chelate the elements that you mixed into the soil.

Then when you use the soil for the next run of plants, it will be ready to feed them all that they need. As long as you have a good strong microbe herd and enough lime in the soil, the plants shouldn't burn. For the first 3weeks after you set them in the soil, you shouldn't have to even feed them at all.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 19, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> LOL--we all have our own opinions.  I have grown for over 30 years, read thousands of posts every week and have tried tons and tons of products.  While that may work for you, it is not what marijuana really wants.  Too much N can and will slow flowering.  It is really not opinion, it is a matter of science.  Also going from an N of 20 to an N of 10 is not keeping it the same--you have dropped it by half.
> 
> 
> 
> Green until chop is not necessarily a good thing.  Too N left in the plant at the end makes the bud harsh--you really do want your plants to start getting a little N depleted at the end.  Too much PK makes the bud not burn well.




I agree with this. You want them to be leeched and yellowing or it will be harsh and not burn right


----------

